# sabeis como instalar gentoo desde ubuntu con la consola

## dvdr

bueno mi sistema opreativo es de 64bit y no tengo conexion a internet y me haria falta descargar los paquetes nesesarios para la instalacion ....pero me hago in lio con los paquetes que tengo que descargar .........tengo un video tutorial del cual lo hacen desde ubuntu en 10 minutos .........¿pero claro yo no soy capaz y es porque me faltan paquetes 

un salu2

aqui el ejemplo

http://www.guatewireless.org/os/linux/distros/gentoo/video-instalacion-minima-de-gentoo-en-10-minutos/

----------

## Txema

Todo está en la documentación, sólo hay que buscarlo  :Wink: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/altinstall.xml#doc_chap3

----------

## dvdr

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Todo está en la documentación, sólo hay que buscarlo 
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/altinstall.xml#doc_chap3

 

ok gracias pero sabeis si hay un video tutorial en este foro de como se hace paso a paso un salu2

ESTO ES LO QUE BUSCO http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/installer/screenshots/index.xml

se puede ejecutar el instalador desde el live dvd ..cual seria el comando

----------

## agdg

Lo que quieres, no puede ser. Hace años se abandonó el sistema de instalación automatizado; al parecer no tuvo un nivel de aceptación suficiente, además de ser contrario a la filosofía de gentoo. Si quieres instalar gentoo, actualmente solo existe una forma: desde consola. Y en ese aspecto, la mejor guía es el manual de gentoo, como ya te han enlazado.

----------

## dvdr

 *agdg wrote:*   

> Lo que quieres, no puede ser. Hace años se abandonó el sistema de instalación automatizado; al parecer no tuvo un nivel de aceptación suficiente, además de ser contrario a la filosofía de gentoo. Si quieres instalar gentoo, actualmente solo existe una forma: desde consola. Y en ese aspecto, la mejor guía es el manual de gentoo, como ya te han enlazado.

 

ok gracias 

mi pc es un AMD atholon x2  64bit

me podias dirigir hacia los dos paquetes que tengo que descargar para copilarlo en la consola para su instalacion para no fallar eliguiendo el paquete 

descargare el live dvd-amd64-multilib-10.0.iso de 2.6 gb y lo hare desde la consola de gento sin red aunque con el live cd si tengo conexion    ¡¡boy bien!!

 gracias un salu2

----------

## agdg

Si lo vas a instalar desde la consola de Ubuntu, o cualquier otra distribución, el licecd no te sirve para nada. 

Todo lo que necesitas está en el handbook, que ya te han enlazado. Incluyendo la información para descargar portage y stage3. En cualquier caso...

http://gentoo.inode.at/snapshots/portage-20110220.tar.bz2

http://gentoo.inode.at/releases/amd64/current-stage3/stage3-amd64-20110217.tar.bz2

----------

## dvdr

 *agdg wrote:*   

> Si lo vas a instalar desde la consola de Ubuntu, o cualquier otra distribución, el licecd no te sirve para nada. 
> 
> Todo lo que necesitas está en el handbook, que ya te han enlazado. Incluyendo la información para descargar portage y stage3. En cualquier caso...
> 
> http://gentoo.inode.at/snapshots/portage-20110220.tar.bz2
> ...

 

ok lo que me quieres decir es que el live dvd de gentoo lo booteo y me meto en la consola y copilo los dos paquetes que me as puesto no vale 

es que es la unica manera porque de la otra forma no tengo conexion ...o probar meterlo desde ubuntu 

gracias agdg  salu2

----------

## agdg

 *dvdr wrote:*   

> ok lo que me quieres decir es que el live dvd de gentoo lo booteo y me meto en la consola y copilo los dos paquetes que me as puesto no vale 
> 
> es que es la unica manera porque de la otra forma no tengo conexion ...o probar meterlo desde ubuntu 
> 
> gracias agdg  salu2

  *agdg wrote:*   

> Todo lo que necesitas está en el handbook, que ya te han enlazado. Incluyendo la información para descargar portage y stage3. En cualquier caso...

 

Sigue el handbook.

Si quieres hacerlo desde ubuntu, busca en este mismo foro. Haŕa cosa de un mes se pregunto lo mismo y se indicó como hacerlo.

----------

## dvdr

llebo 40minutos y no encontre el video use el buscador del foro y tampoco si veis o encontrais como acerlo asermelo saber un salu2

----------

## agdg

No es un vídeo. Es un hilo del foro. Aunque la verdad, no se para que quieres un vídeo de comandos escritos en una consola.

Si no lo encuentras. Reinicia con el livecd y sigue el handbook.

----------

## dvdr

perdon no teabia entendido creia que medijiste en la respuesta de arriba que no balia el live dvd 

lo hare desde el live dvd desde la consola metere los paquets con wget  y los copilo gracias pondre las dudas ok

salu2

cita:no estaria mal un script que hiciera la instalacion ..nobeas macho

----------

## pelelademadera

una vez que te pones canchero, es una boludes instalar el sistema...

basicamente, montas, descomprimis, si queres haces el bootstrap, emerges el kernel y el grub y ya esta...

despues es configurar e instalar lo que necesites

----------

## Txema

Por lo visto es tu primera vez instalando gentoo, te recomiendo algo, antes de tocar nada leete el handbook COMPLETO una vez (como mínimo) para enterarte de qué va el tema y luego ya vas siguiendo los pasos al pie de la letra que está todo perfectamente explicado  :Wink: 

Lo digo porque veo que no entiendes muy bien de qué va la cosa (los paquetes que te han enlazado no se compilan, se descomprimen y ya está, no tienes que compilar nada hasta las fases finales de la instalación)

Un saludo y suerte que es muy fácil si te fijas en lo que haces  :Wink: 

----------

## dvdr

vale vale lo boy a leer mejor 

mas o menos asi desde live dvd

1 particionado

2 montaje de las particiones

3 obtención del stage y del snapshot

4 decompresión de ambos

5 obtención del kernel y posterior compilación (a mano o a máquina -genkernel- )

6 instalación del grub

7 reinicio y emerge --sync; emerge -uDNv world

----------

## dvdr

una pregunta sobre el particionado como seria para que balla bien la distro yo lo tengo asi en ubuntu 

nesesitaria formatearla y dejar solo gentoo una imagen del particionado que tengo

decirme como la dejariais ustedes para dejarlo yo igual salu2

http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/8099/creativewallpaperbrickw.png

----------

## agdg

No te compliques con el particionado. Aprende de momento, ya tendrás tiempo de ver como funciona gentoo y como hacerlo de forma adecuada a tus necesidades. 

Además, para un ordenador de sobremesa y un disco HDD poco importa como lo hagas. Así que, para simplificar, te recomiendo 4 particiones: /boot - / - /home - swap

Pero por si en un futuro quieres reparticionar... has dos particiones primarias para /boot y /; una extendida que contenga dos lógicas para /home y swap.

Aunque como ya te he dicho, no te preocupes por el particionado; será el menor de tus problemas  :Razz:  Si ves que te lías, has dos particiones: / y swap.

----------

## dvdr

ok agdg estoy lellendo y lellendo la instalacion y lo que no entiendo lo busco en la red y los post de este foro  no quiero empezar todabia es que si reinicio pierdo los datos tengo que estar mas preparado y informado un salu2

mean pasado un tuto para instalar gentoo lo podeis mirar si esta bien http://www.sie-group.net/files/manuales/Gento_Instalacion_paso_a_paso

----------

## pelelademadera

si tenes ubuntu funcionando, 32bits, podras instalar gentoo 32bits desde ahi, si tienes 64bits, puedes instalar las 2 versiones.

el procedimiento a seguir es el del manual, solo que no podras usar las particiones de ubuntu, salvo la /home /boot y swap.

gentoo se aprende usandolo, la primera instalacion es simplemente copiar y pegar comandos, y luego vas viendo que hace cada cosa con el uso diario. lo mejor que puedes hacer, es redimensionar el disco y dejarte unos 20gb libres, ahi instalas gentoo desde ubuntu sin perder ubuntu, una vez que la tienes clara, le das para adelante y borras ubuntu.

----------

## dvdr

uso 64bit ubuntu 10.4 porque el 10.10 tenia problemas con los drivers al usar el aircrack

y al parchearlo se congelava el pc alos 30 minutos 

pero no formateare el pc y le metere gentoo nada mas  mañana  empezare a instalarlo aber que tal 

me a sorprendido la rapidez de gentoo en live dvd ,mas que ubuntu me supongo que sera mas rapido cuando lo instale salu2

no creo que me salga a la primera pero aver si poco a poco logro intalarlo

me aria falta ver video en live dvd yo me loqueo como super usuario y tendria que instalarle esto 

pero claro estos son comandos para ubuntu 

sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash

sudo apt-get update

sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-installer

------------------prodias ponerme los de gentoo 64bit ---------salu2

----------

## pelelademadera

adobe-flash se llama en gentoo

emerge -av adobe-flash

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Dvdr, bienvenido ante todo.

Estuve leyendo un poco, aunque me costo leer pero pude seguirlo.

Creo es fundamental leas el manual de Gentoo. Hacerte un rico café, y a trabajar!

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/index.xml

No es conveniente uses la guia resumida, ni otra guia. El manual tiene todo lo que vos necesitas para instalar el sistema. Hago incapie en la lectura, aca hay que leer y no queda opcion, cuando no se sabe se aprende leyendo, y practicando claro. Gentoo tiene muchisimo potencial en cuanto al aprendizaje y rendimiendo. Pero no se instalo solo, hay que usar la consola sin miedo, el manual es una guia muy completa y no vas a tener problemas. 

El foro va a ayudarte en lo que necesites pero no podemos dejar el manual de lado, no la primera vez al menos. 

Suerte y esperamos tus comentarios.

----------

## dvdr

bueno me tiene maredo las instrudciones de la instalacion de gentoo las letritas azules que me mandan a paginas y a mas paginas ¡¡¡que cabreo el querer y no poder ¡¡

bueno si alguno puede hecharle un visrazo a este manual que creo que lo entiendo mejor pero nesesito buestra opinion si bale para instalar el live dvd 

http://wiki.cecalc.ula.ve/index.php/Creaci%C3%B3n_de_un_LiveCD_basado_en_Gentoo_con_entorno_gr%C3%A1fico

 e desintalado linux y meti windows para usar vmware y hacerlo desde hay para ir probando y lo veais 

en fin vale ese link  salu2

----------

## samuelhm

yo si kieres te ayudo a instalar gentoo desde la consola de ubuntu desde irc o msn

----------

## dvdr

 *samuelhm wrote:*   

> yo si kieres te ayudo a instalar gentoo desde la consola de ubuntu desde irc o msn

 

ok gracias samuelhm ..que ubuntu quiere que use 10.4   10.10  el que tu medigas 

muchas gracias te mandare el msm ok

t.utancamo@hotmail.com

----------

## samuelhm

ya te he agregado

----------

## dvdr

ok samuelhm boy a formatear y poner solo el ubuntu

dejo estos datos aqui

los datos que saque con everes

Campo   Valor

Nombre de la Placa Base   Hewlett-Packard HP Pavilion dv7 Notebook PC

Campo   Valor

Tipo de BIOS   Insyde (02/24/09)

Campo   Valor

Tipo de procesador   Unknown, 2100 MHz

Campo   Valor

Monitor   Monitor PnP genérico [NoDB]

Campo   Valor

Tarjeta gráfica   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series

Campo   Valor

Tarjeta de sonido   Altavoces (Dispositivo de High

Campo   Valor

Tarjeta de sonido   Audio digital (S/PDIF) (Disposi

Campo   Valor

Controlador IDE   Controladora ATA de serie AHCI 1.0 estándar

Campo   Valor

Controlador IDE   Controladora estándar PCI IDE de doble canal

Campo   Valor

Disco duro   FUJITSU MHZ2320BH G2 ATA Device  (298 GB, IDE)

Campo   Valor

Lector óptico   Optiarc DVD RW AD-7581S ATA Device

Campo   Valor

C: (NTFS)   305142 MB (293361 MB libre)

Campo   Valor

Tarjeta de Red   Atheros AR9285 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter  (192.168.1.33)

Campo   Valor

Tarjeta de Red   NIC de Gigabit Ethernet PCI-E de la familia Realtek RTL8168D/8111D (NDIS 6.20)

----------

## samuelhm

nunca te pillo conectado xD por cierto si no tienes instalado ubuntu no hace falta  que instales arrancando del cd ya vale.

----------

## dvdr

 *samuelhm wrote:*   

> nunca te pillo conectado xD por cierto si no tienes instalado ubuntu no hace falta  que instales arrancando del cd ya vale.

 

perdon esque yo abria mi correo con firefox no desde el ejecutable y claro no sabes si me conecto pero ya esta 

si tengo el ubuntu ya instalado y preparado listo un salu2 samuelhm

tampoco tepillo conectao

----------

